# Rush gets dumber.



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Wouldn't have even thought it possible until I saw this


http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/dec/24/rush-limbaugh-idris-elba-james-bond-black



> US commentator Rush Limbaugh has said Idris Elba should not be able to play James Bond because he is black.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm guessing he never saw Olivier, Hopkins, Geilgud or Patrick Stewart play Othello.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Firstly, I think Idris would make a good Bond... all Bond needs to be is an English agent.

However, let's see Leonardo Decaprio get cast as Shaft or Jennifer Aniston cast as Storm... Or the next Thor could be Jamie Foxx, right? (the people I mentioned could be inappropriate for the roles for reasons other than skin tone but they were the first ones that popped to mind)


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Rush gets paid to be controversial ! Nobody is that stupid from birth. It's a learned behavior(That pads his wallet)!


Wade


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually let me add, my main objection to Idris would be that he's just bigger and bulkier than I envision a Bond. He shouldn't really stick out as physically impressive, IMO.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2014/12/23/is_there_any_lighthearted_news

Not exactly- what he was saying what that if a white fictional character can be played by a black man, then the reverse shoukd be true- that a white should be able to play black characters too.


"They did it with Whitney Houston.- There was a movie in 1947 called The Bishop's wife, and it was remade for Whitney Houston called The Preacher's Wife.- Sometimes a story is just a story, but we can always make it better. We can always be more fair.- We can always be more equal about it.- So, fine and dandy.- George Clooney and Kate Hudson as Barack and Michelle Obama, and you can have Idris Elba as James Bond."

Sheesh- I hate trying to defend Rush Limbaugh as he is the most irritatingly loud mouthed of commentators but he does have what he admits himself is a minor issue on this.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL.

Well I'd settle for recasting on _fictional_ characters but not on actual people who existed and looked a certain way. I mean we already have Abe Lincoln as a Zombie and Vampire hunter... but he still looks like good old Honest Abe.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You do know Bond is an amalgamation of several people right?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Several fake people? Ian Flemming's actual character in the books was despicable, really... the movie Bond is much lighter and kinder.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Fleming initially wanted Bond to be almost devoid of character. As the stories developed he infused more and more of himself into the character, at least as he imagined himself to be.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya it isn't as bad as it really sounds like when you really read what he said. And How He Said It.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2014/12/23/is_there_any_lighthearted_news
> 
> Not exactly- what he was saying what that if a white fictional character can be played by a black man, then the reverse shoukd be true- that a white should be able to play black characters too.
> 
> ...


You mean like all those white actors, and many more, who have played the role of Othello, a black man? How about that famous Indian actor, Ben Kingsley as Ghandi? All the Native Americans played by white actors in the old westerns? Elizabeth Taylor and Angelina Jolie as the Egyptian queen Cleopatra? I could go on but why bother?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Ya it isn't as bad as it really sounds like when you really read what he said. And How He Said It.


Yeah, it really is.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> You mean like all those white actors, and many more, who have played the role of Othello, a black man? How about that famous Indian actor, Ben Kingsley as Ghandi? All the Native Americans played by white actors in the old westerns? Elizabeth Taylor and Angelina Jolie as the Egyptian queen Cleopatra? I could go on but why bother?


How about those blue eyed western Jesuses?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is difficult to understand how some people's mind works.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> You mean like all those white actors, and many more, who have played the role of Othello, a black man? How about that famous Indian actor, Ben Kingsley as Ghandi? All the Native Americans played by white actors in the old westerns? Elizabeth Taylor and Angelina Jolie as the Egyptian queen Cleopatra? I could go on but why bother?



What's wrong with an Indian actor playing Mahatma Gandhi. Ben Kingsley's real name is, Krishna Pandit Bhanji.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> How about those blue eyed western Jesuses?


Well... I just think about how supposedly this figure spoke in tongues... and wonder why not have him look like whomever is looking at him too? ~shrug~ I mean in this latest Thor series they have a black man (Idris I believe) Heimdall but, they are an alien race, one even gets that impression reading the Edda. I'm not all that concerned about Heimdall--- but Thor was created to be a guardian of Midgard I'd have a problem if he didn't look like the people he was supposed to be among.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Hmmm, do I smell the makings of a riot here? Patrick Stewart playing Othello - wait for it - in BLACKFACE? Are we talking high class minstrel show here? Does the NAACP know about this obvious denigration of a great black character? Of course, Al Sharpton wouldn't know a Shakespeare play from a Shakespeare reel, but if there's any money in it he'd be glad to demonstrate against it.

By the way, using Othello as an argument is rather confusing when it comes to Rush's comment. Are you arguing Idris Elba should play Bond in WHITEFACE? That would be somewhat demeaning, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

CraterCove said:


> What's wrong with an Indian actor playing Mahatma Gandhi. Ben Kingsley's real name is, Krishna Pandit Bhanji.


I used to rent an apartment in Ben Kingsley's mother's house, it was such a cool place..a big old rambling brick mansion with the original candle sconces still in place on the walls.

Her part of the house was filled with all kinds of exotic stuff from India. Back then, I was quite young, it all seemed so Bohemian and mysterious


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> What's wrong with an Indian actor playing Mahatma Gandhi. Ben Kingsley's real name is, Krishna Pandit Bhanji.


Well, half Indian. His mother was decidedly British. I'll stand chastened but ask how, according to Rush's logic, he was allowed to play Otto Frank, Itzahk Stern and Sweeny Todd, none of whom were of Indian decent.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Hmmm, do I smell the makings of a riot here? Patrick Stewart playing Othello - wait for it - in BLACKFACE? Are we talking high class minstrel show here? Does the NAACP know about this obvious denigration of a great black character? Of course, Al Sharpton wouldn't know a Shakespeare play from a Shakespeare reel, but if there's any money it he'd be glad to demonstrate against it.
> 
> By the way, using Othello as an argument is rather confusing when it comes to Rush's comment. Are you arguing Idris Elba should play Bond in WHITEFACE? That would be somewhat demeaning, wouldn't you say?


Only confusing if you want it to be. I simply pointed out that white actors have been playing black roles with success and aclaim for years. Scottish is a nationality, not a race. I'm guessing somewhere in Edinborough there's a man named Mcgregor who bears more than a passing resemblance to Mr. Elba. Maybe Rush would find him a more acceptable Bond.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> It is difficult to understand how some people's mind works.


It certainly is.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

All I have to add is Idris Elba is really good looking.:thumb:


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Did not even know Daniel Craig was done.

Who will be the bond ladies :ashamed:

Should rush be commenting on how a huge sinner bond is... killing people.. in bed with woman out of wedlock etc......


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think this is actually an issue of race, per se. What I think it is, is when a character is not simply recognizable by his name or his actions but also his look and people think you are taking away from them an icon if you alter it overmuch. 

James Earl Jones might make a magnificent Scrooge but it's hard to imagine a black man being a rich miser in that period of time. 

Oddly enough I was skeptical at an actual boy playing Peter Pan, but the relatively recent version done with actual kids in it with Jason Isaacs (swoon) as Captain Hook was pretty dern good.

It's just like making Johnny Storm black in the upcoming Fantastic Four reboot, What's the point? Was he the best fit for the role or is it pandering? Lot's of us Geeks were up in arms when they started talking about a black Spider- Man... of course that's because they wanted to make Peter Parker black, there is a black Spider- Man... he's not Peter Parker. And one of the iconic things about Peter is that he's a poor white nerd/ brainiac that a lot of us grew up identifying with.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Well, half Indian. His mother was decidedly British. I'll stand chastened but ask how, according to Rush's logic, he was allowed to play Otto Frank, Itzahk Stern and Sweeny Todd, none of whom were of Indian decent.


His point was that if it's ok for one color human to play a role traditionally that of another race, then it should be ok for the reverse. Seems that in clinging to calling him dumb for that thought, you are saying it's not acceptable. So blue eyed indians are wrong but black Scots are ok in this reckoning. However illogical. 
That is one of the great irrationalities of politically correct thought- that a sympathetically downtrodden group can be as racists as they want without liberal hectoring but that any remark by the less victimized that can possibly be construed as racist calls down the wrath of the righteous. 
Unfortunately that is a sure fired way to ensure never finding accommodation. It is not logical to demand that one race have access to the roles traditional to another while simultaneously reserving and preserving the racial purity of access in that partcular race to their own race depictions. It is much more effective to say no one can do this. 

If it helps to understand Rush Limbaugh's word in this case, think sarcasm because that is his heavy hand method. Junior high school belittling is his speed.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Juliet was normally played by a man.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

haley1 said:


> Who will be the bond ladies :ashamed:


I know, they should cast Rush Limbaugh as the next Bond girl.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> His point was that if it's ok for one color human to play a role traditionally that of another race, then it should be ok for the reverse. Seems that in clinging to calling him dumb for that thought, you are saying it's not acceptable. So blue eyed indians are wrong but black Scots are ok in this reckoning. However illogical.
> That is one of the great irrationalities of politically correct thought- that a sympathetically downtrodden group can be as racists as they want without liberal hectoring but that any remark by the less victimized that can possibly be construed as racist calls down the wrath of the righteous.
> Unfortunately that is a sure fired way to ensure never finding accommodation. It is not logical to demand that one race have access to the roles traditional to another while simultaneously reserving and preserving the racial purity of access in that partcular race to their own race depictions. It is much more effective to say no one can do this.
> 
> If it helps to understand Rush Limbaugh's word in this case, think sarcasm because that is his heavy hand method. Junior high school belittling is his speed.


It has been quite ok in the past and continues to be today. The new Exodus movie is a bit lacking in actors of middle eastern or North African heritage in the leading roles. Those that have criticized it for this are as wrongheaded as Mr Limbaugh. Good actors can bring life to any role. I'm well aware of Rush's sophomoric, at best, logic and humor. Doesn't mean I won't call him out on his logical fallacies from time to time.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Lets demand bringing back The Amos and Andy show. I have not seen those since they took them off the air way back when.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Black man playing Bond seems fine with me. 

But I was disappointed to see Annie cast as a little Black girl. The Little Orphan was a redhead. Is there anyone in this world who is more of a minority than natural redheads? They are a downright endangered species.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

trulytricia said:


> Black man playing Bond seems fine with me.
> 
> But I was disappointed to see Annie cast as a little Black girl. The Little Orphan was a redhead. Is there anyone in this world who is more of a minority than natural redheads? They are a downright endangered species.


There are red headed Easter Islanders,... but that's because my ancestors were all over the America's before those other Europeans.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Since I'm not a fan of Bond movies, it's fine with me if they give the role to Whoopie Goldberg. Of course, that's just my opinion. Rush expressed his opinion, and it's fine if you disagree with him, but I don't see a reason to pitch a fit about it. He might not think chili should have beans in it either, but I'm not going to call him dumb for having an opinion.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm more upset about "shaken not stirred" than I could ever be about who plays Bond...that's just asking for a watered down martini...Bond is a pansy and he ruins perfectly good drinks!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

deaconjim said:


> I know, they should cast Rush Limbaugh as the next Bond girl.


I would have to scratch my eyes out!

Or I kind of always thought rush might be paying for the other team ... aka coming out of the closet


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

haley1 said:


> I would have to scratch my eyes out!
> 
> Or I kind of always thought rush might be paying for the other team ... aka coming out of the closet


Careful, that could be considered sexist, and borders on being homophobic. The PC police are watching, you know.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh good grief. Who gives a rat's patootie what Rush said? He is an ENTERTAINER, that is if you are in to his schtick.

I liken his schtick to teasing a pit bull on a chain. It's easy, it's predictable, he is yanking all of your chains for the conditioned response to fatten his bank account. 

Peace on earth, good will toward men, Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I wonder how those who object to a non-white James Bond reacted to Naomie Harris as Moneypenny? I thought she was credible and effective in that role, which to my knowledge had been played by white actresses before.

We should be mindful that the producers of movies are not charged with maintaining the purity of white cultural icons, but rather are in business to make a product that will attract dollars in the marketplace. If they thought James Earl Jones as George Washington would return a $500 million gross (or George Clooney as Barack Obama, for that matter) you can bet that's what they would be delivering to theaters. As with most things, it's about the money.

And I don't much object to anything Rush says, since (as MO cows suggests above) he himself is a well-paid actor playing a part. The interesting thing is how others react to his purposely outrageous statements.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Rush was doing what he does best - poke fun at liberals. And from some of the comments here, it seemed to have worked.

The point he was making was _why does the left feel such an obligation to be politically correct and put a black actor into a role that was created as a white role?_ Most Conservatives, including Rush, don't care whether James Bond is black or white, but we do find it hilarious that liberals spend time thinking about such things. 

Putting a black actor into the role of James Bond simply to put a black actor into the role of James Bond is a liberal thing. Conservatives believe in putting the best actor into the role, regardless of color.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Some traditions should not be messed with. When you say Dr. Watson, I think Nigel Bruce, not Lucy Liu.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> Rush was doing what he does best - poke fun at liberals. And from some of the comments here, it seemed to have worked.
> 
> The point he was making was _why does the left feel such an obligation to be politically correct and put a black actor into a role that was created as a white role?_ Most Conservatives, including Rush, don't care whether James Bond is black or white, but we do find it hilarious that liberals spend time thinking about such things.
> 
> Putting a black actor into the role of James Bond simply to put a black actor into the role of James Bond is a liberal thing. Conservatives believe in putting the best actor into the role, regardless of color.


And what would disqualify Mr Elba as being the best actor for the job? He seems well qualified.  He's a member of the British Empire, in the correct age range, physically fit and has had a successful career in British television and movies and his last US film debuted as number one in box office gross the week it was released. Sounds qualified to play the role to me.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cause is is no Sean Connery or what most people seem to think the best one ever Roger Moore, That is why.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL

If the qualification to play "James Bond" is being born somewhere in the Empire, then there are probably plenty of Muslim and Asian men, enthusiastically brushing up on their "shaken, not stirred" line.

Will we ever get enough of political correctness?

Rush has to tell the story, like only Rush can tell it. That's why he is a multimillionaire and we are not.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

arabian knight said:


> Cause is is no Sean Connery or what most people seem to think the best one ever Roger Moore, That is why.


So, according to your logic the Bond franchise should end?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

mmoetc said:


> So, according to your logic the Bond franchise should end?


I thought it was implied that Sean Connery and/or Roger Moore should be cloned...or maybe James Bond should be elderly....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

plowjockey said:


> LOL
> 
> If the qualification to play "James Bond" is being born somewhere in the Empire, then there are probably plenty of Muslim and Asian men, enthusiastically brushing up on their "shaken, not stirred" line.
> 
> ...


All actors who have played Bond have been peers of the Empire, hence my inclusion of that as a qualifier. Now tell me what disqualifies Mr Elba?

Rush can tell any story he wishes but when the premise of that story is blatantly wrong he deserves to be called on it.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> Cause is is no Sean Connery or what most people seem to think the best one ever Roger Moore, That is why.


I hate Roger Moore's Bond, he's so soft and flippant. It's a shame Christopher Walken was wasted as a villain opposite him. I know the two he was in get a bad rap but I liked Timothy Dalton's Bond... Though I can never help thinking he looks like a younger Patrick Stewart with hair.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> Wouldn't have even thought it possible until I saw this
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/dec/24/rush-limbaugh-idris-elba-james-bond-black


Don't show off your ignorance.

Originally, bond was envisioned by Fleming as being educated British. After seeing Connery in the role, he revised his bond character.

Bond's father was a Scot, his mother was Swiss. 

Considering the writer, time, and place, Bond was most certainly NOT black.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

CraterCove said:


> I hate Roger Moore's Bond, he's so soft and flippant. It's a shame Christopher Walken was wasted as a villain opposite him. I know the two he was in get a bad rap but I liked Timothy Dalton's Bond... Though I can never help thinking he looks like a younger Patrick Stewart with hair.


First off, Dalton as Bond? Blech.

Second...from this moment on I will never be able to look at TD again without thinking of Patrick Stewart. Which, I guess, means that TD's stock as suddenly gone up in my eyes because I love me some Captain Picard.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> Don't show off your ignorance.
> 
> Originally, bond was envisioned by Fleming as being educated British. After seeing Connery in the role, he revised his bond character.
> 
> ...


And we live in a different time and place. Bond movies aren't period pieces. Fleming might have written an entirely different profile today considering the modern villains are more likely to be based in the Middle East or Africa than being typical Eastern European cold warriors. Ultimately Hollywood will do what Hollywood thinks is best for their bottom line.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> And we live in a different time and place. Bond movies aren't period pieces. Fleming might have written an entirely different profile today considering the modern villains are more likely to be based in the Middle East or Africa than being typical Eastern European cold warriors. Ultimately Hollywood will do what Hollywood thinks is best for their bottom line.


This is why I don't have a problem with that dude being Bond. It is a different time and I don't see a black man having any trouble getting into a swank place or exclusive club or dating the hottest chick. Things just aren't that way anymore in most of the civilized world. And in the uncivilized portions Bond is more than prepared to behave in an uncivilized manner.

But that's not entirely the point that El Rushbo was making.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> This is why I don't have a problem with that dude being Bond. It is a different time and I don't see a black man having any trouble getting into a swank place or exclusive club or dating the hottest chick. Things just aren't that way anymore in most of the civilized world. And in the uncivilized portions Bond is more than prepared to behave in an uncivilized manner.
> 
> But that's not entirely the point that El Rushbo was making.


I've read a couple of different interpretations of Rush's statement here. Neither seems to hold much water. Perhaps if his point is so hard to explain, justify, or even understand he is losing his edge.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> Elizabeth Taylor and Angelina Jolie as the Egyptian queen Cleopatra?


Cleopatra was a descendant of Ptolemy, the Macedonian general who ruled Egypt after Alexander the Great, and was of Greek descent.

James Bond is and always will be a white Englishman in my eyes.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

mmoetc said:


> I've read a couple of different interpretations of Rush's statement here. Neither seems to hold much water. Perhaps if his point is so hard to explain, justify, or even understand he is losing his edge.


Maybe he didn't even have a point...he's a bloviating blowhard...he knows if he just spouts off enough words, he will at least occasionally hit on things that resonate with some people and infuriate others and both reactions are what he's going for.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I will admit, knowing the True Story I did like the Original Walking Tall over Walking Tall 2.

big rockpile


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

jtbrandt said:


> Maybe he didn't even have a point...he's a bloviating blowhard...he knows if he just spouts off enough words, he will at least occasionally hit on things that resonate with some people and infuriate others and both reactions are what he's going for.


I don't care enough to be infuriated by anything Rush says. Amused by his antics and lack of logic, yes, and bemused by those who run to his defense even when they can't really explain or defend what it is they think he's saying.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

You're not his target audience...that includes both those who love him and those who hate him...and there's also a third category in that audience...those who won't admit they listen to him...seems they just always seem to be flipping through the stations and catch part of his show that they react to either positively or negatively and want to talk about it.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Never heard of the guy who is going to play Bond. But after this, lots of people will have heard of him! Free publicity for him.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mmoetc said:


> And what would disqualify Mr Elba as being the best actor for the job? He seems well qualified. He's a member of the British Empire, in the correct age range, physically fit and has had a successful career in British television and movies and his last US film debuted as number one in box office gross the week it was released. Sounds qualified to play the role to me.


But you left off the primary liberal qualification. He is black!

Trying to rationalize this just goes further to prove Rush's point.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

The primary qualification in Hollywood is that any actor they cast will make them the most money. It's all the justification they need to do anything. Some there seem to think Mr Elba will do that for them. I personally think that Benjamin Cumberbatch fills the bill for the next Bond equally as well but he might price himself out of the role with his recent successes.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> The primary qualification in Hollywood is that any actor they cast will make them the most money. It's all the justification they need to do anything. Some there seem to think Mr Elba will do that for them. I personally think that Benjamin Cumberbatch fills the bill for the next Bond equally as well but he might price himself out of the role with his recent successes.


Do you mean Benedict Cumberpatch? I suppose he did well enough in his role as Faux-Khan, it was pretty actiony. I know they courted Clive Owen, who is too concerned with being type cast to take it and Hugh Jackman who was too busy being Wolverine (I think) to take it.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> Do you mean Benedict Cumberpatch? I suppose he did well enough in his role as Faux-Khan, it was pretty actiony. I know they courted Clive Owen, who is too concerned with being type cast to take it and Hugh Jackman who was too busy being Wolverine (I think) to take it.


I got his first name wrong, you his last, but yep, him. He's had quite the succesful TV career in Britain, just as Idris Elba has, and his new movie is being released to critical acclaim. Bonds have never been the top actors of their day when they entered the role and each has defined the role with their own personality, not an imitation of those preceding. I have no doubt the next Bond, whoever that may be, will do the same.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mmoetc said:


> Well, half Indian. His mother was decidedly British. I'll stand chastened but ask how, according to Rush's logic, he was allowed to play Otto Frank, Itzahk Stern and Sweeny Todd, none of whom were of Indian decent.


I'll try one last time, but I think you already know the answer.



> The leaked Sony emails just keep on comin &#8216;.
> From the same leaked Sony Pictures email trove that revealed an unidentified producer who said international audiences are racist and wouldn&#8217;t support a film with Denzel Washington &#8230; comes another email saying the opposite about Idris Elba.
> Elba, a popular British actor, is being seriously considered as the first black James Bond.
> 
> ...


Why do we know Amy Pascal? She is one of the Sony executives accused of sending emails with racist comments (Sony hack) and who tried to atone for her racist remarks by doing penance as dictated by the Rev Al Sharpton.

It's just hilarious to see liberals get tied up in knots of racism and political correctness. Why do liberals always see the race of an individual as important?

When Rush discussed this, it was in his lighthearted news stack. Anyone who listened or read the transcript would know he was poking fun at liberals; but, as usual, Media Matters sent out only the parts of Rush's bit that made him look racist. And then the liberal media went wild with it.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> Wouldn't have even thought it possible until I saw this
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/dec/24/rush-limbaugh-idris-elba-james-bond-black


I would have to say he is not dumber. In fact, he has done a marvelous job. Look at all the posts for and against him right here at Christmas when he should be irrelevant. What a showman! What was that saying..... Something about the only bad press being no press!


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> The primary qualification in Hollywood is that any actor they cast will make them the most money. It's all the justification they need to do anything. Some there seem to think Mr Elba will do that for them. I personally think that Benjamin Cumberbatch fills the bill for the next Bond equally as well but he might price himself out of the role with his recent successes.


You just had the first name confused a bit, it's Benedict Cumberbatch. 


I think Idris Elba would make a great James Bond. He's handsome too.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> I'll try one last time, but I think you already know the answer.
> 
> Why do we know Amy Pascal? She is one of the Sony executives accused of sending emails with racist comments (Sony hack) and who tried to atone for her racist remarks by doing penance as dictated by the Rev Al Sharpton.
> 
> ...


Did Hollywood liberals see Denzel Washington's skin color when he was cast to reprise a decidedly white male role in the recent Equalizer movie? Or was he seen as a bankable commodity? How about his upcoming leading role in the Magnificent Seven remake? Race or money? Maybe you and Rush should look into the mirror before ranting about who interjected race in this conversation.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mmoetc said:


> Did Hollywood liberals see Denzel Washington's skin color when he was cast to reprise a decidedly white male role in the recent Equalizer movie? Or was he seen as a bankable commodity? How about his upcoming leading role in the Magnificent Seven remake? Race or money? Maybe you and Rush should look into the mirror before ranting about who interjected race in this conversation.


Rush didn't introduce race, Amy Pascal did!



> In the emails, published by BuzzFeed on Wednesday night, Pascal and Rudin discussed what movies President Barack Obama would probably count among his favorites. "'Ride-Along,'" Rudin wrote. "I bet he likes Kevin Hart." Other films with black casts that Pascal and Rudin presumed Obama would enjoy included "Django Unchained," "12 Years A Slave," "Lee Daniels' The Butler" and "Think Like A Man Too." HuffPo





> Sony Pictures Entertainment co-chair Amy Pascal spent Thursday trying to mend more fences, this time by taking a meeting with top civil rights leaders.
> National Urban League CEO Marc Morial came away from a 90-minute sitdown with the studio chief convinced that she means what she says and is committed to trying to improve diversity in the movie business.  variety





> Following Pascal and Sharptonâs meeting, Sharpton tweeted that they had a âvery pointed and blunt exchangeâ, arguing that âHollywood needs to change. Her leaked emails show a cultural blindness.â He added that âwe agreed to work towards establishing a basis to address the issues, Ms Pascal committed to this.â Guardian


Now this is funny. It's laughable when Sharpton says the emails don't show a cultural blindness, when what he wants is blacks to get jobs simply because they are black. Cultural blindness is the last thing he wants.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

trulytricia said:


> Black man playing Bond seems fine with me.
> 
> But I was disappointed to see Annie cast as a little Black girl. The Little Orphan was a redhead. Is there anyone in this world who is more of a minority than natural redheads? They are a downright endangered species.


There are a lot of black children with red hair. I have a couple of nephews who are natural redheads. A good friend also has a son with red hair. It isn't usually the Ronald McDonald shade of red, but more the color of faded autumn leaves. Most of the black redheads that I've seen also have light colored eyes. They could have cast a black child with red hair.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

TheMartianChick said:


> There are a lot of black children with red hair. I have a couple of nephews who are natural redheads. A good friend also has a son with red hair. It isn't usually the Ronald McDonald shade of red, but more the color of faded autumn leaves. Most of the black redheads that I've seen also have light colored eyes. They could have cast a black child with red hair.


But does it play?

The current movie will make its budget, after world-wide release, but hit...It ain't.

The movie since its release has made about twice what _Into the Woods_ made on Christmas day.

I have as much desire seeing a black in the title role of _Annie_ as a young caucasian jewish lad playing the lead in _The Michael Jackson Story._


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> There are a lot of black children with red hair. I have a couple of nephews who are natural redheads. A good friend also has a son with red hair. It isn't usually the Ronald McDonald shade of red, but more the color of faded autumn leaves. Most of the black redheads that I've seen also have light colored eyes. They could have cast a black child with red hair.


They could have cast a child with better stage presence and singing ability. But then again any of the clips I have heard thus far seem meddled with and seriously just a cacophony.

Though I may not be a good Annie judge... I only watch the old movie to see Tim Curry sing and dance and crow. *swoon*


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

TheMartianChick said:


> There are a lot of black children with red hair. I have a couple of nephews who are natural redheads. A good friend also has a son with red hair. It isn't usually the Ronald McDonald shade of red, but more the color of faded autumn leaves. Most of the black redheads that I've seen also have light colored eyes. They could have cast a black child with red hair.




But Annie was extreme red and pale. 

I read that natural redheads are less than 2% of the worlds population. That's not a lot.

Anyway back to James Bond!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> Oh good grief. Who gives a rat's patootie what Rush said? He is an ENTERTAINER, that is if you are in to his schtick.


I don't let him off that easy. When he disagrees with someone politically he hits below the belt, and his tastelessness knows no bounds. That was made obvious with his emulation of Michael J Fox's Parkinson's symptoms.

I was reading that former president GHWB has been diagnosed with Parkinson's. I wonder if conservatives would consider Limbaugh emulating GHWB's Parkinson's symptoms to be equally as funny. I think not.

But I don't care enough to pay much attention to the guy.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

That assumes conservatives thought it was funny when he made fun of Michael J. Fox...I doubt many did.

ETA: I just had to look it up...Limbaugh wasn't even trying to be funny. He said Fox was embellishing his symptoms and then he demonstrated. Stupid, but not a joke.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the thing though... Those that supposedly don't care enough to pay attention are guilty of just that, not paying attention. Context and nuance only matter, it appears when the person involved is someone you like. When it's someone you are programmed to have a knee jerk negative reaction to it doesn't matter what he meant, it doesn't matter how or under what circumstances a thing was said. 

They are simply wrong, because you can't be wrong. And anyone who doesn't conform with your view is either ignorant, stupid, or evil. (or a common combination of all three)


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Most progressives haven't listened to Rush for more than a few minutes at any given time, let alone an entire show or shows. They get their slant on him from left wing "monitors" whose entire life is built around finding something/anything they can to deride a conservative. They'll take a comment made to show the hypocrisy of the left, and turn it into an attack on their favorite victim group through careful editing, or setting up a false premise.

I would bet the people offended by Rush's very existence haven't spent a total of 3 hours listening to him, accumulated over 5 years. I also doubt they could talk extemporaneously for 3 hours a day, 5 days a week, for 23 years without making a stupid statement. Some people on here can't go a day without one.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to listen to Flush 12+ years ago but finally realized he represented coporate America only. The guy is a shock jock nothing more. He was railing on the government one day, repeating the song about how the Government produces nothing, not one barrel of oil or some such thing. It was then I realized he didn't either. He has sat on his fat butt his whole life and never did any work that produced something other than hot air. Clinton gave Flush his start, all Flush did was feed on the public unrest and kept the fires of discontent fanned higher. But Rush did get it right one time, and I copied it off. It was in 2003, and it compared our service mans benefits to a congressmans. And why our system is broke for us, but not for the congressman. Again he feed the unrest, but more importantly he didn't keep it forefront if it was so important to us. IMHO he cares about America about as much as Congress has for the past 35 years. It's all about keeping the populace up in arms and the $$ flowing to his accounts.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

bowdonkey said:


> I used to listen to Flush 12+ years ago but finally realized he represented coporate America only. The guy is a shock jock nothing more. He was railing on the government one day, repeating the song about how the Government produces nothing, not one barrel of oil or some such thing. It was then I realized he didn't either. He has sat on his fat butt his whole life and never did any work that produced something other than hot air. Clinton gave Flush his start, all Flush did was feed on the public unrest and kept the fires of discontent fanned higher. But Rush did get it right one time, and I copied it off. It was in 2003, and it compared our service mans benefits to a congressmans. And why our system is broke for us, but not for the congressman. Again he feed the unrest, but more importantly he didn't keep it forefront if it was so important to us. IMHO he cares about America about as much as Congress has for the past 35 years. It's all about keeping the populace up in arms and the $$ flowing to his accounts.


If you're talking about tangibles, the same could be said for school teachers. Rush is an entertainer, and over the past 25+ years he has produced a lot of entertaining radio shows. In the process he also provokes thought and helps people understand important issues. You may not agree with his perspective, but I don't agree with yours and that doesn't invalidate your perspective.

As for the tangibles, Rush has in fact produced 5 books and some pretty good iced tea.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This thread is funny, very funny..


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the doc who did his ear surgery went a little deep and damaged his already lacking grey matter.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Of the few times I've heard Limbaugh's show, his style is to speak as though he's having a frank conversation with a closed group of people about the behavior of another group of people. It's as though his discussions aren't intended for mixed company.

Generally, he tells his audience what some minority group of people are really up to. Each show he targets one or more specific group (blacks, Hispanics, liberals, welfare recipients, the Obama administration, occupy wall street protestors, unemployed people, democrats, you name it) in an open and honest manner that's seemingly not intended for the minority group to hear. He explains that the target group's true intentions are to "take over", "get control", or in some other way change America as we know it today for their personal gain.

Such talk is divisive, and generates hate & distrust of the target group. His style of talk reminds me of people who have to look around the room to see who's there before telling a tasteless joke, for concern that the joke might offend someone because a black, Hispanic or female person might be in the room. I've always thought that if you have to look around the room before telling a joke that it's not a good idea to tell the joke at all. If you do, expect it to eventually get around to the people that you hope weren't in the room when you told the joke.

But Limbaugh says those things on the radio for everyone to hear.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

you haven't listened to Rush at all if you think that is what his shows are about


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> All actors who have played Bond have been peers of the Empire, hence my inclusion of that as a qualifier. *Now tell me what disqualifies Mr Elba?*
> 
> Rush can tell any story he wishes but when the premise of that story is blatantly wrong he deserves to be called on it.


Nothing, I was making a point. I'm sure he could do a "hunky" dory job.

IMO, if all the "James Bonds", were white, so what? That what the "franchise" was, a snooty white British secret Agent.

Are there no other white English actors that can fit as a replacement, for a rather stereotyped part, or it this just another need for "diversity"?

Maybe they are using him to create some heat, for a franchise that is wearing out.

I guess, they could come with another remake of _Shaft_ and cast a white guy, as private detective John Shaft, right? 



> *John Shaft* is a fictional character created by screenwriter Ernest Tidyman as a sort of African American version of Ian Fleming's James Bond.[


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Shaft


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Why is _freedom of speech_, only a problem, when it is something we don't want to hear?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Why is _freedom of speech_, only a problem, when it is something we don't want to hear?


That would be called an "agreement". 

I have heard rumors of such a thing. But I am not sure I see one in the wilds of Government (them) & politics (us) where they are supposed to run free and thrive.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

CraterCove said:


> They could have cast a child with better stage presence and singing ability. But then again any of the clips I have heard thus far seem meddled with and seriously just a cacophony.
> 
> Though I may not be a good Annie judge... I only watch the old movie to see Tim Curry sing and dance and crow. *swoon*


Annie is one of my least favorite comic strip characters and the musical always sounds like cacophony to me!I haven't seen any clips of it to judge the child's acting ability, but I'm usually not a fan of child actors. I did like Haley Joel Osment as a child actor, though.

Idris Elba is a good actor and I think that he'd do a good job as Bond. However, I'd live to see Boris Kodjoe in the role. Unfortunately, Boris isn't British and will never be cast. 

I didn't appreciate the Bond movies until I was in my early 30's. I had read the novels as a kid and generally did not like to watch movies based upon books that I'd already read. I was always disappointed when a movie failed to live up to the book. Today, it seems that most people have NOT read the books before venturing into the theater. 

For those who have never read the Bond novels, I doubt if a change in ethnicity will matter. No one seems to care that 007's weaponry and technology is far superior to that described in the books. The character of M changed gender in recent years and the franchise survived. In fact, many of the newer Bond novels weren't written by Ian Fleming at all, but by various approved Bond writers. 

The only fictional character ethnic change that ever bothered me was in the Star Wars franchise. I really wanted to see James Earl Jones remove that Darth Vader helmet and say, 'Luke...I am your father.' (Of course, I could listen to James Earl Jones read the phone book, all day long.)


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> (Of course, I could listen to James Earl Jones read the phone book, all day long.)


I'll have to agree with you on that point, he definitely has a commanding voice. The only thing he's done that I don't like is the Arby's commercials; those things are nothing but annoying.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> Annie is one of my least favorite comic strip characters and the musical always sounds like cacophony to me!I haven't seen any clips of it to judge the child's acting ability, but I'm usually not a fan of child actors. I did like Haley Joel Osment as a child actor, though.
> 
> Idris Elba is a good actor and I think that he'd do a good job as Bond. However, I'd live to see Boris Kodjoe in the role. Unfortunately, Boris isn't British and will never be cast.
> 
> ...




Well it'd be hard to convince people Mark Hamil came from Mr. Jones... One is very awesome and one is not. (I'm a big James Earl Jones fan)

And I completely agree about child actors, Osment was an awesome exception to the child actor rule. Boris is too pretty for my personal tastes... but Bond should be pretty.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

OK, on James Bond, The only thing I see is a company that is willing to change things up to draw a basically untapped audience. Having the role played by a black person is just a twist that they are betting will move more dollars into their pockets.They could care less about giving anyone(as in minorities)a break. They are counting on a lot of black people to come out and see one of their own as the "hero".
It's a corporation and that's what they do,make as much money as they can.It has always been about the money and it will always be about the money! Personally I could care less.This is just a lot of huff about nothing.
Now, not to high-jack but how many of you really think N. Korea was behind the sony hacking?Especially now that some experts are saying it looks like an inside job by the passwords they were able to hack.Look at all the publicity this has generated,and who stands to make more money over it?Everyone wants to see it now so my money is on Sony.
Just a thought.


Wade


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> Nothing, I was making a point. I'm sure he could do a "hunky" dory job.
> 
> IMO, if all the "James Bonds", were white, so what? That what the "franchise" was, a snooty white British secret Agent.
> 
> ...



If they can find a white actor to pull off the character of John Shaft, then by all means...they should do it. It wouldn't be anything new. Any private detective/action movie that was made in the 1970's or later would pretty much qualify. The blacksploitation films were a direct result of Hollywood not casting black characters as anything but servants and comic relief in mainstream movies. My only requirement in ANY remake of Shaft would be that they keep the original score by Isaac Hayes. You can't beat perfection!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

1shotwade said:


> OK, on James Bond, The only thing I see is a company that is willing to change things up to draw a basically untapped audience. Having the role played by a black person is just a twist that they are betting will move more dollars into their pockets.They could care less about giving anyone(as in minorities)a break. They are counting on a lot of black people to come out and see one of their own as the "hero".
> It's a corporation and that's what they do,make as much money as they can.It has always been about the money and it will always be about the money! Personally I could care less.This is just a lot of huff about nothing.
> Now, not to high-jack but how many of you really think N. Korea was behind the sony hacking?Especially now that some experts are saying it looks like an inside job by the passwords they were able to hack.Look at all the publicity this has generated,and who stands to make more money over it?Everyone wants to see it now so my money is on Sony.
> Just a thought.
> ...


I think that I agree with you about the ethnicity change being about the money. Movie-making is a business and they are not going to want to do anything that hurts the bottom line.

I can honestly say that I don't know of many black people who are really into the James Bond movies. When Halle Berry was the Bond girl, it generated a lot of buzz and black people did go. (I don't know if that carried over to the next Bond movie or not.) I've never seen a Bond movie in the theater. I usually catch them on a cable marathon, or something.

My husband doesn't like Bond films and usually groans when I announce a marathon. He says that he is sick of movies with 'superhero white guys who save the day.' In other words, he might be ready to see a superhero black guy save the day! If Hollywood solicited my opinion, I'd want a black Bond movie to be set in African cities with briefer forays into the usual world capitals that we expect in a Bond film. 


I've been poking fun at North Korea all week, but I suspect that the hacking was done by a disgruntled, Sony IT person. They may have bounced a few things off of servers in North Korea, Soviet Union or China, but I think that it was done to embarrass the big shots at Sony and probably had nothing to do with The Interview movie. North Korea doesn't have a lot of technology, but Kim Jung Un is probably elated that someone THINKS that they could have done it.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

CraterCove said:


> Firstly, I think Idris would make a good Bond... all Bond needs to be is an English agent.
> 
> However, let's see Leonardo Decaprio get cast as Shaft or Jennifer Aniston cast as Storm... Or the next Thor could be Jamie Foxx, right? (the people I mentioned could be inappropriate for the roles for reasons other than skin tone but they were the first ones that popped to mind)


Did you know that the next Thor (in the comic books, anyways) is going to be a woman? 

Don't know the ethnicity, but with Thor it doesn't matter: it's all about being a (human) person worthy to pick up the hammer and turn into Thor.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

ajaxlucy said:


> Did you know that the next Thor (in the comic books, anyways) is going to be a woman?
> 
> Don't know the ethnicity, but with Thor it doesn't matter: it's all about being a (human) person worthy to pick up the hammer and turn into Thor.


Yes I know that and I don't like pandering, no matter who it is to. There are many strong female comic book heroes and gods/demi gods who are also female. But modern comics aren't nearly as good as the ones I grew up with.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

TheMartianChick said:


> I think that I agree with you about the ethnicity change being about the money. Movie-making is a business and they are not going to want to do anything that hurts the bottom line.
> 
> I can honestly say that I don't know of many black people who are really into the James Bond movies. When Halle Berry was the Bond girl, it generated a lot of buzz and black people did go. (I don't know if that carried over to the next Bond movie or not.) I've never seen a Bond movie in the theater. I usually catch them on a cable marathon, or something.
> 
> ...




A couple of things. First,what do think the response by the black community would have been if they followed up Halle Berry's appearance with a "black" James Bond?MY thoughts on it is that to this day there would probably be a lot more black people interested in the bond series. It's only natural that you enjoy seeing the performance persons most like you. Your" fantasy" mind can put you in that place so much easier.I could be wrong.

Another point is that as humans we tend to relate to what we know. For the average person here in the states if something is said about a black person you will automatically recall memories from your past and do a subconscious comparison to whatever is being said.So first thing thinking about a black james bond and I get shaft,brown sugar and all the 70's type black heros. I don't think people over the world have the same racial relationship. For one thing,There are vast numbers of black people in countries that are just in the last few years coming into their own and the populations are interested in seeing people they can relate to in these type positions. That alone, I would think would be incentive to make a production change as they have/will,whatever.
The british empire,being in the north atlantic,has an entirely different view of black people than that common in this country. In the 70s i spent some time in england and denmark and some other places. In Copenhagen,the people dearly love americans,but, they think much more of the russians. And even the russians take a back seat to black people.We,americans were treated wonderfully.When our ship pulled in the docks were lined with people there to greet us! Everyone that didn't have to pull duty was invited to one party or another. We never had a welcome like that,even coming into our home port. I can only imagine the welcome the russians got,and the women just "swooned" at the thought of a black man!
I guess the point I'm trying to make is that we don't see the full picture because of our location and that much of the rest of the world would be much more accepting of a black jame bond. 
(I hate long posts!)


Wade


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

deaconjim said:


> I'll have to agree with you on that point, he definitely has a commanding voice. The only thing he's done that I don't like is the Arby's commercials; those things are nothing but annoying.


Loved him in Field of Dreams! A once in a lifetime voice.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> If they can find a white actor to pull off the character of John Shaft, then by all means...they should do it. It wouldn't be anything new. Any private detective/action movie that was made in the 1970's or later would pretty much qualify. The blacksploitation films were a direct result of Hollywood not casting black characters as anything but servants and comic relief in mainstream movies. My only requirement in ANY remake of Shaft would be that they keep the original score by Isaac Hayes. You can't beat perfection!


Sure, but why do it?

Maybe the fact that he was black, put a certain _persona_ on the character, which in the world of art, is a good thing.

There are already a hundred other movies, with white private detectives.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Sure, but why do it?
> 
> Maybe the fact that he was black, put a certain _persona_ on the character, which in the world of art, is a good thing.
> 
> There are already a hundred other movies, with white private detectives.


Perhaps we could actually get a quality Charlie Chan. I know I'd put my money down to see a serious effort.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

HDRider said:


> That would be called an "agreement".
> 
> I have heard rumors of such a thing. But I am not sure I see one in the wilds of Government (them) & politics (us) where they are supposed to run free and thrive.


As much as people hate the Westboro Baptist Church, I applaud their insistence of their free speech rights.

I feel that the Soldiers they berate - live or dead, did not die completely in vain.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> As much as people hate the Westboro Baptist Church, I applaud their insistence of their free speech rights.
> 
> I feel that the Soldiers they berate - live or dead, did not die completely in vain.


You misunderstand who they are. They are looking to behave outrageously enough to get cases in court to win and make money off of. They are not genuine in their so called beliefs.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

1shotwade said:


> A couple of things. First,what do think the response by the black community would have been if they followed up Halle Berry's appearance with a "black" James Bond?MY thoughts on it is that to this day there would probably be a lot more black people interested in the bond series. It's only natural that you enjoy seeing the performance persons most like you. Your" fantasy" mind can put you in that place so much easier.I could be wrong.
> 
> Another point is that as humans we tend to relate to what we know. For the average person here in the states if something is said about a black person you will automatically recall memories from your past and do a subconscious comparison to whatever is being said.So first thing thinking about a black james bond and I get shaft,brown sugar and all the 70's type black heros. I don't think people over the world have the same racial relationship. For one thing,There are vast numbers of black people in countries that are just in the last few years coming into their own and the populations are interested in seeing people they can relate to in these type positions. That alone, I would think would be incentive to make a production change as they have/will,whatever.
> The british empire,being in the north atlantic,has an entirely different view of black people than that common in this country. In the 70s i spent some time in england and denmark and some other places. In Copenhagen,the people dearly love americans,but, they think much more of the russians. And even the russians take a back seat to black people.We,americans were treated wonderfully.When our ship pulled in the docks were lined with people there to greet us! Everyone that didn't have to pull duty was invited to one party or another. We never had a welcome like that,even coming into our home port. I can only imagine the welcome the russians got,and the women just "swooned" at the thought of a black man!
> ...


 It is definitely true that people want to see other folks who look like them in movies, etc... When I was a kid, there were very few black people in serious lead roles on tv and very few books for children. (We actually called relatives when there were black performers on tv specials because it was THAT big of a deal!) I didn't know most of the performers or songs on Soul Train because there was no black radio station in my area. I watched it every week, anyway.

You are definitely correct about the different type of reception that black people receive in foreign countries. We traveled a lot when our girls were younger and still talk about some of the differences. In some ways, we are far more comfortable when traveling outside of the country.

I think that there are certain areas of the world that want to see a black Bond. I think that there are a lot of non-black American women who would like to see this, as well. When you look at the popularity of actor Shemar Moore (Criminal Minds) and the legion of "babygirls" that follow him on Facebook, it is obvious that there are plenty of white women who would be appreciative of a black man in the role of a sexy undercover operative.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

CraterCove said:


> You misunderstand who they are. They are looking to behave outrageously enough to get cases in court to win and make money off of. They are not genuine in their so called beliefs.


I understand them perfectly. I have listened to Shirley Phelps. She truly believes every word of hatred she spews, IMO.

If people simply granted them their free speech rights - which they are entitled to under the U.S. Constitution, they would not make a dime off anybody.

Chances are real good, they would probably just go away.

We are the reason the WBC flourishes.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

CraterCove said:


> Perhaps we could actually get a quality Charlie Chan. I know I'd put my money down to see a serious effort.


I wouldn't mind seeing an ethnically correct version of both Charlie Chan and Mr. Moto, but I'd want them to ditch the stereotypes and lose the black buffoon sidekicks named after American cities.

Oh, and Charlie's adult son should have a better name than Number One Son!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Well then... all those people calling for dead cops are just exercising their right to free speech. We cannot blame them in any fashion for violence matching their words as they are only utilizing their right to free expression.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> Sure, but why do it?
> 
> Maybe the fact that he was black, put a certain _persona_ on the character, which in the world of art, is a good thing.
> 
> There are already a hundred other movies, with white private detectives.


True, but Hollywood remakes a lot of movies that I don't think need to be remade. If someone feels the urge to remake Shaft, then they should go for it. They would have to do a really good job because it would be compared to the original.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Mostly remakes are done to retain rights these days. It's not really because they feel like putting any effort or anything, it just keeps the rights to the characters in their vaults.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> Annie is one of my least favorite comic strip characters and the musical always sounds like cacophony to me!I haven't seen any clips of it to judge the child's acting ability, but I'm usually not a fan of child actors. I did like Haley Joel Osment as a child actor, though.
> 
> Idris Elba is a good actor and I think that he'd do a good job as Bond. However, I'd live to see Boris Kodjoe in the role. Unfortunately, Boris isn't British and will never be cast.
> 
> ...


The girl in Annie is the little girl from Beasts of the Southern Wild. She was pretty amazing in that film. I am not an Annie fan nor am I one of musicals in general so I won't be seeing it. 

I would love to see Idris Elba as Bond, I am a huge fan of his and after Luther I think he pull off the harsher side of Bond easily.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing an ethnically correct version of both Charlie Chan and Mr. Moto, but I'd want them to ditch the stereotypes and lose the black buffoon sidekicks named after American cities.
> 
> Oh, and Charlie's adult son should have a better name than Number One Son!


I loved the ones with Warner Oland. Unfortunately Sidney Toler (?) was no where near as good and neither were his children. And I loved Keye Luke- he was charmingly adolescent to his father's paternal confusion. He had a name- Lee Chan.

As for stereotypes, I wonder what subsequent generations make of our stereotypes. Of which we have a lot. Ones that suit our own wants. As do other cultures. One of the interesting experiences is to see movie portrayals of Americans in foreign films.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> True, but Hollywood remakes a lot of movies that I don't think need to be remade. If someone feels the urge to remake Shaft, then they should go for it. They would have to do a really good job because it would be compared to the original.


Would it work with a white, or maybe a Asian actor?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Would it work with a white, or maybe a Asian actor?


MC already answered with her opinion about that.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

CraterCove said:


> Mostly remakes are done to retain rights these days. It's not really because they feel like putting any effort or anything, it just keeps the rights to the characters in their vaults.


This is an great remake, check out the background!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yS5-JRTM7aU[/ame]


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay... whoever did that did it really well. And I may be getting darkside points (~sigh~ like I need anymore) because I lol'd.

Though I like this remake of that particular one better:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq7Eki5EZ8o[/ame]


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> If they can find a white actor to pull off the character of John Shaft, then by all means...they should do it. It wouldn't be anything new. Any private detective/action movie that was made in the 1970's or later would pretty much qualify. The blacksploitation films were a direct result of Hollywood not casting black characters as anything but servants and comic relief in mainstream movies. My only requirement in ANY remake of Shaft would be that they keep the original score by Isaac Hayes. You can't beat perfection!





plowjockey said:


> No, she didn't.


Served up for you.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

mmoetc said:


> Did Hollywood liberals see Denzel Washington's skin color when he was cast to reprise a decidedly white male role in the recent Equalizer movie? Or was he seen as a bankable commodity? How about his upcoming leading role in the Magnificent Seven remake? Race or money? Maybe you and Rush should look into the mirror before ranting about who interjected race in this conversation.


 I love Denzel, but the Equalizer was an older, much older man. I loved the Equalizer and want a Jag just because of him. There is nothing old about Denzel. :thumb: Have not watched his version but I am sure it is good. 

Changes to anyone's beloved version is enough to make people edgy but Hollywood does it for the money and a character 30 yrs later is going to be different. Dr. Who comes to mind. That is all over the place on how the next Dr. will look. 

I loved Pierce Brosnan and to me he was the perfect bond. Anyone who liked the older versions think I'm nuts. I loved Remington Steele and I had never seen bond before Pierce so to me he is perfect. Sean is up there too.

I read Ian's first bond book and I don't see how they are even remotely connected. the book and movie are 180deg. out in my opinion. Movie license I guess.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't like Pierce Brosnan at all... I mean in anything.  So I cannot judge his Bond. Everyone has wildly different tastes.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

TheMartianChick said:


> However, I'd live to see Boris Kodjoe in the role. Unfortunately, Boris isn't British and will never be cast.


Oh my. I'd love to see him in nothing at all. That is one delicious man.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

okiemom said:


> I love Denzel, but the Equalizer was an older, much older man. I loved the Equalizer and want a Jag just because of him. There is nothing old about Denzel. :thumb: Have not watched his version but I am sure it is good.
> 
> Changes to anyone's beloved version is enough to make people edgy but Hollywood does it for the money and a character 30 yrs later is going to be different. Dr. Who comes to mind. That is all over the place on how the next Dr. will look.
> 
> ...


I really liked Pierce Brosnan as Bond for the same reasons that you cited. I even named my dog Steele in his honor many years after the show ended. I was in my 30's before I ever saw a Bond movie. The first Bond movie had to walk a fine line. The character was known for borderline vulgar and sexist one liners, so there was probably some concern that the dialogue would be over the top.

I have vague memories of the tv show, The Equalizer. It just wasn't something that I watched, so I just looked it up. The actor who played him (Edward Woodward) was 59 when the series started. Denzel Washington is 60 right now. While Hollywood is known for actors getting a little work done, Denzel is pretty representative of what a 60 year old black man looks like. My husband will be 57 in a month and most people would never guess that he'd been on the planet for so long!

Edited to add: Morgan Freeman is 77 and while he looks older than Denzel, he doesn't quite look his age, either!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

There was mention of the sex change on M in the bond films... at first I wanted to be offended (I'll admit) but well, it's Judy Dench and she did really well in the role. Also I really enjoyed Skyfall and it just wouldn't have had the same impact, imo, had M still been male.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> There was mention of the sex change on M in the bond films... at first I wanted to be offended (I'll admit) but well, it's Judy Dench and she did really well in the role. Also I really enjoyed Skyfall and it just wouldn't have had the same impact, imo, had M still been male.


But I'm sure you and Rush would agree that they only made the change to pander to liberals and feminists, right?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> But I'm sure you and Rush would agree that they only made the change to pander to liberals and feminists, right?


Don't make assumptions about my thoughts and feelings. You have proved by your assumptions that you don't deserve to know.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> Don't make assumptions about my thoughts and feelings. You have proved by your assumptions that you don't deserve to know.


It doesn't seem to take much of leap of logic to surmise that if a black man would only be hired to play a role previously only played by white males because of some liberal diversity agenda the casting of a woman in such a role could only be for the same reasons. Of course , logic has little to do with what Rush says. I apologize that my lumping you in with him caused such offense. If not for me, but for others here you deem more worthy, perhaps you could explain your explanation for the reasoning behind such a decision and explain how it differs from that if Mr Elba's possible casting.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> It doesn't seem to take much of leap of logic to surmise that if a black man would only be hired to play a role previously only played by white males because of some liberal diversity agenda the casting of a woman in such a role could only be for the same reasons. Of course , logic has little to do with what Rush says. I apologize that my lumping you in with him caused such offense. If not for me, but for others here you deem more worthy, perhaps you could explain your explanation for the reasoning behind such a decision and explain how it differs from that if Mr Elba's possible casting.


No. I haven't expressed a problem with Mr. Elba being Bond (besides that I feel he is too big and bulky) and you don't care why, at first notion, I did object to Ms. Dench, you've already decided why.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> No. I haven't expressed a problem with Mr. Elba being Bond (besides that I feel he is too big and bulky) and you don't care why, at first notion, I did object to Ms. Dench, you've already decided why.


The question isn't whether you, or Rush whose opinion you have rather passionately defended, believe that Mr Elba can play Bond. The question is whether Rush's assertion, and your defense of it, that the decision might only be made on the basis of his race and some affirmative action program by Hollywood liberals to help poor downtrodden black actors is correct. Anyone can entertain an opinion of any actor but to assume that a decision such as this is only being made on the basis of race does a disservice to Edris Elba and many other talented black actors. It is thinking like this that does a disservice to any talented and smart minority who through hard work and perseverance achieves entry into top schools, good jobs or successful careers.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> The question isn't whether you, or Rush whose opinion you have rather passionately defended, believe that Mr Elba can play Bond. The question is whether Rush's assertion, and your defense of it, that the decision might only be made on the basis of his race and some affirmative action program by Hollywood liberals to help poor downtrodden black actors is correct. .


You assign that idea to Limbaugh but nothing like that was included in his remarks. You just seem to want to argue against what he never said, which you wish he said.
What he was doing was directing snarky pot shots at people who mouth political correctness and try to find the sweet spot between appearing liberal and making sure of the bottom line. They are trying to figure out a place where New York and Hollywood pseudo intellectuals and dumb as dirt rest of the world will be willing to pay for something and no one will be so offended as to cause a problem. He finds that a typical liberal dilemma to deride


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't defended his opinion. You've misunderstood his point but that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

CraterCove said:


> I haven't defended his opinion. You've misunderstood his point but that has nothing to do with me.


I do owe you an apology and hope you will accept it. I mistakenly attributed a defense of Rush by another to you. Sorry.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

The reason I initially objected to Judi Dench as M is simply because I don't like characters to change. I wanted new M to basically be old M and was irritated that they would change a known character SO much. Nothing to do with race, sex or anything save that I need convincing when changes are proposed.

Don't get me started on all the alterations to the Hobbit story Mr. Jackson has plagued the movies with. Why are dwarves always seen as comedic devices?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well, considering you are all discussing a book and a movie (both of which are pretend) I have difficulty seeing how anyone could play the part and please everyone. Everyone has their own imagination of how the character in a book would be.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

sisterpine said:


> Well, considering you are all discussing a book and a movie (both of which are pretend) I have difficulty seeing how anyone could play the part and please everyone. Everyone has their own imagination of how the character in a book would be.


That is so true. I remember reading "Something wicked this way comes" by Bradbury. It was the first book were I could see everything in my mind. Made me a reader for life, but seeing things on screen was a far cry from my vision!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> That is so true. I remember reading "Something wicked this way comes" by Bradbury. It was the first book were I could see everything in my mind. Made me a reader for life, but seeing things on screen was a far cry from my vision!


That can be quite disconcerting! I think that I didn't have that issue with the Bond movies because I saw them so long after I read the books. I think that I started reading them when I was around 16 or so. I didn't remember the details about his appearance, as much as I remembered the verbal repartee.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

CraterCove said:


> No. I haven't expressed a problem with Mr. Elba being Bond (besides that I feel he is too big and bulky) and you don't care why, at first notion, I did object to Ms. Dench, you've already decided why.


So you didn't like Daniel Craig I take it? He was seriously bulked up especially in the first one. I am not a Bond fan, the only ones I really liked as movies were the last 3. I did enjoy Golden Eye even if it was over the top crazy.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> That can be quite disconcerting! I think that I didn't have that issue with the Bond movies because I saw them so long after I read the books. I think that I started reading them when I was around 16 or so. I didn't remember the details about his appearance, as much as I remembered the verbal repartee.


Haha....yes, exactly!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> So you didn't like Daniel Craig I take it? He was seriously bulked up especially in the first one. I am not a Bond fan, the only ones I really liked as movies were the last 3. I did enjoy Golden Eye even if it was over the top crazy.


It's a difference between Mr. Craig appearing to be just an average dude in street clothes vs Mr. Elba who... dude, guy looks big to me. Not Duane Johnson big but like taller than average broader than average. I suppose I look at a 'spy' role and think it should be a guy who can, when he wants, slip through a crowd unnoticed which is hard to do when you are a head and shoulder above the crowd. 

I, uh fell asleep the first time I watched one of the DC Bond movies, can't remember which one. But I really liked Skyfall, the villain in that was was super creepy and I love the song. It's funny Moore is probably my least favorite Bond and yet two of my favorite Bond films, he happens to be in them, Live and Let Die and A View to a Kill but Grace Jones was _awesome_ in View to a Kill, and so was Christopher Walken.

BTW, why can't they find a chick like Grace Jones to play Storm instead of little petite Halle Berry? Don't get me wrong, she's a lovely girl but Storm was worshiped as a goddess and should carry herself in a much more regal manner than Berry's Storm who is just so timid seeming.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

CraterCove said:


> It's a difference between Mr. Craig appearing to be just an average dude in street clothes vs Mr. Elba who... dude, guy looks big to me. Not Duane Johnson big but like taller than average broader than average. I suppose I look at a 'spy' role and think it should be a guy who can, when he wants, slip through a crowd unnoticed which is hard to do when you are a head and shoulder above the crowd.
> 
> I, uh fell asleep the first time I watched one of the DC Bond movies, can't remember which one. But I really liked Skyfall, the villain in that was was super creepy and I love the song. It's funny Moore is probably my least favorite Bond and yet two of my favorite Bond films, he happens to be in them, Live and Let Die and A View to a Kill but Grace Jones was _awesome_ in View to a Kill, and so was Christopher Walken.
> 
> BTW, why can't they find a chick like Grace Jones to play Storm instead of little petite Halle Berry? Don't get me wrong, she's a lovely girl but Storm was worshiped as a goddess and should carry herself in a much more regal manner than Berry's Storm who is just so timid seeming.


I absolutely hated the original X-Men movie because of Halle Berry's performance. It wasn't just the timidity... It was the accent that came and went, but mostly missed! She seemed so wooden. She'd raise her arms and tip her head and bad weather would happen. I had no intention of watching the second movie, but got roped into it. Her acting had improved (slightly) and she no longer tried to perpetuate that awful accent. There are plenty of actresses who could have played that part better.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Despite the poor rendition of Storm (and the original Sabertooth who was just stupid and awful) I have mostly enjoyed the X-men movies. I was shocked they were doing the Phoenix stuff but when Jean Grey died I was so happy!

I never liked her.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

TheMartianChick said:


> I really liked Pierce Brosnan as Bond for the same reasons that you cited. I even named my dog Steele in his honor many years after the show ended. I was in my 30's before I ever saw a Bond movie. The first Bond movie had to walk a fine line. The character was known for borderline vulgar and sexist one liners, so there was probably some concern that the dialogue would be over the top.
> 
> I have vague memories of the tv show, The Equalizer. It just wasn't something that I watched, so I just looked it up. The actor who played him (Edward Woodward) was 59 when the series started. Denzel Washington is 60 right now. While Hollywood is known for actors getting a little work done, Denzel is pretty representative of what a 60 year old black man looks like. My husband will be 57 in a month and most people would never guess that he'd been on the planet for so long!
> 
> Edited to add: Morgan Freeman is 77 and while he looks older than Denzel, he doesn't quite look his age, either!


 somethings are so unfair. I am really fair (dad, bro, and sis have red hair) and turning pinker the more I age. I am 39 and a check out girl asked if I needed the senior discount just based on my looks, even asked if I was sure when I turned it down. :hammer:
anyway, I do think behaviors back 30 yr. ago were different on how to "age" My parents had me late in life and the were asked if they were my grandparents as they also acted older. After 40 and you were expected to be mature and over 50 was ancient. glad thing have changed. With plactic surgery only your surgeon knows your age or in my case the dermatologist.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> Cause is is no Sean Connery or what most people seem to think the best one ever Roger Moore, That is why.


To me, the role of JB belonged to Roger Moore...end of story. I grew up watching him in that role and, to me, he defined it. I was hopeful that Pierce Brosnan would take up the sword and continue on, but, alas, it was not to be.

As for casting actors for the sole purpose of attracting a particular audience (Will Smith as James West) or simply for name recognition (Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher), most of the time the movie bombs...and deservedly so.

However, casting Idiris Elba in the role of Bond? I say go for it! He's a gifted actor and I'm guessing could pull off (what we've come to know as) Bond's style and bearing quite well.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> (Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher)


Now my blood pressure is rising...don't really care about James Bond, but Tom Cruise as Reacher made me ANGRY it was such a terrible choice. I saw it anyway, but it was much worse than I could have even imagined. They butchered that story in just about every way possible. Tom Cruise is playing him again in the next one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

I wouldn't mind being as dumb as Rush & make as much money as he does !


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

jtbrandt said:


> Now my blood pressure is rising...don't really care about James Bond, but Tom Cruise as Reacher made me ANGRY it was such a terrible choice. I saw it anyway, but it was much worse than I could have even imagined. They butchered that story in just about every way possible. Tom Cruise is playing him again in the next one.


Yeah, I was over Tom Cruise a long time ago...Top Gun, IMO, was his last "watchable" movie.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

hippygirl said:


> Yeah, I was over Tom Cruise a long time ago...Top Gun, IMO, was his last "watchable" movie.


Completely disagree one of his few watchable roles was Les Grossman--- would highly recommend searching it on youtube. I think if I directly linked to _any_ of it I'd get an infraction.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

jtbrandt said:


> Now my blood pressure is rising...don't really care about James Bond, but Tom Cruise as Reacher made me ANGRY it was such a terrible choice. I saw it anyway, but it was much worse than I could have even imagined. They butchered that story in just about every way possible. _*Tom Cruise is playing him again in the next one.*_


oh noooooooooooooooo............


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Rush is a genius.

He has thousands (if not millions) of his detractors talking about him in all forms of media.

What was that saying about no press is bad press so long as they are talking about you?

Rush does not need fans. His haters keep him in business all by themselves!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Good point if all the people who don't like him quit listening he would go off the air.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never listened to him any more than the few seconds it took to change the station. His hectoring voice was too irritating. But I never listened to liberal, or as they like to call themselves now progressive ones either.
No matter what issue or what side they talk about they all have the same borderline hysteria in their voice. The pressured speech of the desire to demand other's pay attention to them now. The unprincipled distortions and meanness that confuses belittling with victory. The desire to divide others into camps and insult them knowing they have a following to support them no matter how ugly they get.


----------

